# Time taken in "With Assessor" status at ACS



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and recently launched my ACS SS application. In 4 days (16th June to 20th June), I am on 4th step which is probably the main assessment period they take. Can anyone share recent experience that how much time they are taking in this step?

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

As per the current timeline @ ACS Skills assessment it takes atleast 10 weeks in Stage 4.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

And one questions... If the ACS application is in step # 4, can they still ask for any additional doc? I am asking because I will be flying in couple of weeks for 3 weeks and if they ask anything additional, this will be a bit difficult for me to manage.

Please add your thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

muhammad.bilal said:


> And one questions... If the ACS application is in step # 4, can they still ask for any additional doc? I am asking because I will be flying in couple of weeks for 3 weeks and if they ask anything additional, this will be a bit difficult for me to manage.
> 
> Please add your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, they can. Be prepared for anything. A lot of people have been asked additional docs in the 11th week.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

That's terrible  Do they allow some time or deadline or need immediately? Any idea?


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

I am trying to track my ACS status but not able to login. It says invalid username or password. Any idea what could be the reason? I submitted my app on June 16.


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

OMG! 10 weeks in Stage 4?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> OMG! 10 weeks in Stage 4?


These days, the ACS assessment seems to come in a lot quicker.. I got mine in 7.5 weeks...


----------



## Pookiefoof (Apr 29, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> These days, the ACS assessment seems to come in a lot quicker.. I got mine in 7.5 weeks...


7.5 weeks 'With Assessor'?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Pookiefoof said:


> 7.5 weeks 'With Assessor'?


Yes Mate... My application was moved to "With Assessor" on the second day of lodging. It stayed there and I got the results in 7.5 weeks. This is a comparatively less time frame since I know people who waited for 11 - 12 weeks with their application in "With Assessor" status.

Best regards,
Savio


----------



## mandaralawani (Mar 23, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Yes Mate... My application was moved to "With Assessor" on the second day of lodging. It stayed there and I got the results in 7.5 weeks. This is a comparatively less time frame since I know people who waited for 11 - 12 weeks with their application in "With Assessor" status.
> 
> Best regards,
> Savio


My wife has also applied under the same SOL code as urs - 261312. If you don't mind can you tell the experience ACS reduced in the skills assesment ?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

mandaralawani said:


> My wife has also applied under the same SOL code as urs - 261312. If you don't mind can you tell the experience ACS reduced in the skills assesment ?


Hi Mandaralawani,

My wife's experience was reduced by 2 years since her education is related to her occupation.


----------



## muhammad.bilal (Jun 17, 2013)

Generally they reduce the first 2 years from total experience.


----------

